# Scale conversion



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

This has probably been done to death in the past. But can someone please tell me, what does 1:20.3 scale out as in feet and inches?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Divide 12 inches by 20.3

12 / 20.3 = 0.591", so 1 ft. in 1:1 is represented by 0.591" in a scale ratio of 1:20.3

To convert the length to 1:20.3, e.g. the 1:1 length of a rail car is 40 ft. 6-1/2 in., convert feet to inches, convert any fractional inches to decimal notation, add any remaining inches, and divide that sum by 20.3. The result will be the required length in inches to represent the 1:1 in 1:20.3

40 x 12 = 480 inches
6-1/2 = 6.5 inches
480 + 6.5 = 486.5 inches
486.5 / 20.3 = 23.965 inches


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Jim's Dollhouse Pages has a handy on-line calculator which I've found helpful. It includes 1:20.3, 1:24, 1:22.5, etc. Click here or go to www.printmini.com/calc.shtml


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are looking or interested in a bit of software for modeling calculations (and much more) then take a look at Stan Silverman's (MLS User: stanman) program.

Stan's - Handy Converter[/b] 

(Disclaimer: I derive no personal benefit from recommending the product, it's just a darn good bit of software.)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Grab your calculator. 

Divide the length of the prototype by 20.3 to get the length of the model. 

Multiply the length of the model by 20.3 to get the length of the prototype. 

Totally simple.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

The doll house calculator is really very good. Thanks for posting the link. 
Dave


----------



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help, I think I've got it. 

Brendan


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are looking or interested in a bit of software for modeling calculations (and much more) then take a look at Stan Silverman's (MLS User: stanman) program.

Stan's - Handy Converter[/b] 


Too bad he hasn't come up with a release for a pda or a cell phone


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll second the vote for Stan's software. I use it all the time. Great product.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

If you want a quick solution I would get a 1/20.3 scale ruler. I have one made by CTT INC. Its great! I use it almost daily.


----------

